# Caught my horse sleeping in the paddock =]



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Here and some gorgeous photos I got today with my girl and her buddy Sassy dozing in the paddock! They were so sleepy it was adorable, and 11am!! Big sleep in or what? Must have had a big night on the town.. :wink:


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

awwww they're cute! whereabouts in Canberra are you? I grew up in queanbeyhole lol.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

hahaha very big night


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

haha so cute! they're like "what the heck did you wake us up for??" lol


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Thats too cute!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol too cute! Mine would all get up when they saw me coming xD


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

AAwwww isnt it always the cutest thing catching your horses asleep!! I guess coz its so rare LOL


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

LOL looks like they had a wild night. They need some sunglasses to block the blinding sunlight.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Aww, they found a nice shady patch for a nap!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

boxer said:


> awwww they're cute! whereabouts in Canberra are you? I grew up in queanbeyhole lol.


I don't know her or where she lives, but from the pics it looks like the front of Champions/Equestrian centre something or other (whatever its called now - hate it when places change their names), which is Southside, Weston way. I kept a horse out there years ago.

I could be wrong though, just looks familiar. 

Cute pics! I love it when they lie down and you can cuddle them, I like how their feet tuck under


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

awww, i only saw my horse lay down once!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Too cute! I have yet to see my horse lying down sleeping, but when I see other horses sleeping, I have to stop and gawk at it!


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I've had Candy for 2 years and have NEVER seen her lie down so it was very special!

And Yes Saskia, you're right! At Canberra Equestrian Centre 

Boxer, gotta love Queanbeyhole!!


----------



## myhorsemylove101 (Jul 22, 2010)

omg thats soo cute!! my horses would just get up straight away when they heard me coming!!! your lucky!


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

They seemed to sleepy/hungover  to be bothered moving.. Sassy (the pony) was dozing off even as we were taking photos of them! So lovely


----------

